# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Lajme nga informatika >  PS4 mbërrin në Europë në muajin nëntor

## sCHiZoiD-AL

PlayStation 4 do të mbërrijë në Europë në datën 29 nëntor. 

Modeli i fundit i video-lojërave nga Sony do të debutojë fillimisht në Shtetet e Bashkuara të Amerikës dhe Kanada më 15 nëntor, në kohë për Black Friday, dita kur nis pazari i Krishtlindjeve në Amerikë.

Në faqen zyrtare të Sony-t që tani janë regjistruar 1 milionë porosi për modelin e ri. Cmimi i PlayStation 4 do të jetë 399 dollarë për SHBA-në dhe 399 euro për Europën.

Disa nga lojërat e para për PS4 do të jenë 'Call of Duty: Ghosts', 'Fifa 14', 'NBA Live', 'Just Dance 2014', 'Lego Marvel Superheroes'.

/ Top Channel

----------


## Maqellarjot

A di dikush nese PS4 do te jete 3D 'compatible-capable' sic eshte edhe PS3. Nuk kam degjaur te flitet fare per kete?

----------


## sCHiZoiD-AL

> A di dikush nese PS4 do te jete 3D 'compatible-capable' sic eshte edhe PS3. Nuk kam degjaur te flitet fare per kete?


3D do te perfshihet tek PS4 por nuk do jete kjo gje ne fokus. Eshte dicka tjeter qe mesa di une quhet 4k resolution.

----------


## Maqellarjot

> 3D do te perfshihet tek PS4 por nuk do jete kjo gje ne fokus. Eshte dicka tjeter qe mesa di une quhet 4k resolution.


per 4K kam degjuar, por per 3d jo.  Megjithate flm per pergjigjen.  Me behet qejfi qe do te vazhdojn te perkrahin 3d.  Persa i perket 4k...kam par nje televizor 55" apo pol sic thuhet shqip.  Ishte nje Sony TV.  Figure me te bukur deri tani nuk kam pare ndo nje here.  Ishte me te vertet e mahnitshme.  Dhe une nuk impresionohem kollaj sepse kam kohe qe jam "home-theater-A/V enthusiast'.

----------

